# Review course for Electrical and Electronics PE



## desi_girl (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi,

I want to know if there are any *good* review courses online or class based for PE electrical and Electronics.

I did not find any classes in and around Philadelphia where I reside. Please suggest a few.

Just today I read that School of PE offers online/live course in this field, but is it good? Has anyone taken their Electrical and Electronics coursework and found it effective?

Does kaplan, testmasters offer it?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello desi_girl and welcome to EB.com. A question of that nature would probably be best asked in the electrical-specific forum. There are a number of threads that have already discussed this particular topic. Take a look here and see if that helps:

http://engineerboard...showtopic=14708

There was also some discussion on recommendations for which references to use while studying for this particular exam. That may also be helpful to you.

http://engineerboard...showtopic=19217


----------



## EngInNJ (Jan 14, 2013)

How about the courses at Drexel or Rutgers? They both have good programs.


----------



## desi_girl (Jan 14, 2013)

Unfortunately there are no review courses for electronics exam..most are for Power,,

Do you know how school of PE fares? They have started offering review course in electronics


----------



## desi_girl (Jan 14, 2013)

Can you also please shed some light in the differences between AM and PM sessions? Frankly I did not see any 'breath' or 'depth' difference but i noticed some types of concepts missing in the AM section that got covered in the PM section..

What type of difference should I anticipate in the 2sessions? How should I prepare?


----------



## PPI (Jan 18, 2013)

PPI offers an online course in Electrical &amp; Electronics: http://ppi2pass.com/electrical-pe-electrical-electronics-review-course-online.html


----------



## schoolofpe (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello,

Yes, we do offer the course. Once you register you will be able to review a live demo of our online course so that you can see if it will be a fit for you or not. As far as AM and PM you can perhaps find the differences and what is covered for the morning breadths and afternoon depths on Ncees's website under exam specifications, here is a link http://ncees.org/exams/pe-exam/ and hopefully you can find answers there.

To review our courses and to register you can visit http://www.schoolofpe.com/peelectrical/

If you have any other questions feel free to PM us anytime


----------



## bseepeguy (Jan 22, 2013)

desi_girl,

It is my understanding that the morning and afternoon sessions of the PE for Electrical and Electronics are the same. I am also looking for a course for this exam. There are so many courses for power, but very few for Electrical and Electronics. Here's what I have found:

*School** of PE*: Link

Price: $990

Format: Live online and recorded

Schedule: First 3 Saturdays and Sundays in March. 10am to 7pm Link

Length: 64 hours

*PPI Class*: Link

Price: $1755

Format: Live online and Recorded

Schedule: January 26 - March 30, 2013, Thursdays (7pm-9:45pm) &amp; Saturdays (12-5:30pm) (actually only 2 Thursdays): Link

Length: 40 hours

*Online EE Class*: Link

Price: Free

Format: recorded only

Schedule: January 21st - March 18th, but actually at your leisure, not live

Length: workload = 96 - 120 hours (not class time)

*Read the syllabus at the link. It may make a good class for the PE*My plan is to take the free class and the school of PE class, along with problem solving on the side.


----------



## desi_girl (Jan 23, 2013)

I registered at the school of PE...I am not fully comfortable though..they don't describe the precise coursework..dont have a schedule that describes what concepts will be covered on which day etc..they don't provide sample test..fine with me..since they atleast provide practice problems and solutions. But I will still take a chance..if its poor, School of PE gets my bad reviews..

About ppi..their coursework and problems are below par..don't spend money on them..

The free course work seems interesting ..thanks for the reference..I will definitely enroll..their coursework is exactly covers few of my weakest concepts..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 24, 2013)

desi_girl,

I believe school of PE is a registered vendor on this forum. I'm sure if you have specific questions you could send a PM or try posting in one of their sub-forums. Like this for instance:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=20364

Hope that helps. Good luck in your studies!


----------



## bseepeguy (Feb 12, 2013)

I can no longer find the Electronics PE review class on the School of PE site. Can anyone else find it? It used to have the schedule... The link in my previous post go to the power exam for Spring. I sure hope they didn't cancel it!


----------



## bseepeguy (Feb 12, 2013)

CRAP! Just called them, it's been cancelled. :violin: That means as far as I can tell the only class left is the over priced PPI.


----------

